# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هذا إعراب سورة الفاتحة ......

## صلاح بركان الجزائري

إعراب الاستعاذة:  أَعُوذُ : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، وكما قيل بأنه *أولا : فعل *ثانيا : معتل  *ثالثا : أجوف  لأن عين الفعل واو على وزن أفعل  فاعله : ضمير مستتر فيه وجوبا تقديره : أنا  الباء : حرف جر  اللهِ : اسم مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة ، والجار والمجرور متعلقان بأعوذ  من : حرف جر  الشيطانِ : اسم مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة ، والجار والمجرور متعلقان بأعوذ من : لابتداء الغاية  الرجيم : نعت حقيقي لشيطان ، وجملة الاستعاذة الابتدائية لا محل لها من الإعراب                                  إعراب البسملة : بِِسْمِِِِ : الباء هنا للاستعانة أو الإلصاق.  والجار والمجرور : في محل جر مفعول به مقدم لفعل محذوف تقديره "أبتدئ"أو ابتدائي.  اللهِ : اسم جلالة مضاف إليه مجرور بالكسرة الظاهرة .   الرحمنِ : صفة حقيقية لله . الرحيمِ : صفة حقيقية لله. والجملة البسملة لا محل لها من الإعراب لأنها ابتدائية والجملة الابتدائية من الجمل التي لا تعرب. الحمدُ : مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة الظاهرة على أخره.  اللام : حرف جر . واسم الجلالة: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة ،وشبه الجملة في محل رفع خبر المبتدأ. ربِ : صفة لله أو بدل منه . العالمين : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الياء النائبة عن الكسرة لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم . الرحمنِ :  صفة حقيقية لله . الرحيمِ : صفة حقيقية لله. مالكِ : صفة حقيقية لله رابعة. يوم الدين : كلاهما مضافان مجروران وعلامة جرهما الكسرة الظاهرة . إياكَ : ضمير منفصل في محل نصب مفعول به لاختصاص . نعبدُ : فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة ، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره نحن . الواو : حرف عطف . إياكَ : ضمير منفصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به مقدم لاختصاص. نستعين : فعل مضارع مرفوع ، لأنه معتل أجوف ، والأصل فيه "نستعون" فاستثقلت لكسرة على الواو ، فنقلت إلى عين ، فانقلبت الواو إلى ياء لانكسار ما قبلها ، فصار نستعين . أهدناَ : فعل أمر للدعاء مبني على السكون المقدر والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره "أنت" و" نا " ضمير متصل مبني على السكون في محل نصب مفعول به. الصراطََ : مفعول به ثاني ، أو منصوب بنزع الخافض ، لأن هدى لاتتعدى لمفعول واحد ، وتتعدى لثاني  أو بإلى . ولكن غلب عليها الاتساع فعداها بعضهم إلى إثنين ......... المستقيم : صفة لصراط منصوبة ، وهو معتل ، وعين الفعل فيه واو لأن الأصل مستقوم ، فاستثقلت الكسرة على الواو، فنقلت إلى القاف ، فانقلبت الواو ياء لانكسار ما قبلها . الصراطَ : بل مطابق من الصراط .  الذين : اسم موصول مضاف إليه في محل جر.  أنعمتَ : فعل ماضي مبني على السكون لاتصاله بضمير الرفع المتحرك ، والتاء ضمير متصل في محل رفع فاعل ، وجملة أنعمت لا محا لها من الإعراب لأنها صلة الموصول . عليهم : جار ومجرور متعلقان بأنعمت . غيرِِِ : بدل من الضمير في عليهم ، أو من الذين ، أو نعت للذين . المغضوب ِ: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على أخره . عليهم : جار ومجرور في محل رفع فاعل للمغضوب ، وهو اسم مفعول  وشبه الجملة في محل نصب نائب عن المفعول المطلق لاسم المفعول  المغضوب . الواو : حرف عطف . لا : زائدة لتأكيد معنى النفي وهذه الزيادة مطردة . الضالين : معطوف مجرور وعلامة جره الياء لأنه جمع مذكر سالم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

شكر لك اخي ما رزقنا الله به سنقوله والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------

